# LWC Swansea Girls Meet - Let's set a date!!



## NatR (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi LWC Swansea Girlies (or anyone else nearby that wants to meet up),

Thought I'd set up a new topic to sort our meet, save it getting lost in our main thread!

OK, so far we have kinda talked about the following:
Venue - Village Hotel on Fabian Way (daytime coffee meet) or Oceana's (for an evening meet!!)

I personally think the Village as we have a few who could be BFP by then and prob not fancying boogying away!!  Though coffee will be avoided by most - do they sell water Cath?!!!!!!

So next stop date - as most of us are working, would a Saturday or Sunday afternoon suit? That gives us the following dates I can make it over the next month or so:
Sat 31st May/Sun 1st June (I can't manage any earlier sorry!!)
Sat 7th/Sun 8th June
Sat 21st/22nd June
28th/Sun 29th June

(I'm away the w/e of the 14th hence why it's not on the list!!)

How does everybody else fit in with those - hopefully we can find one weekend we can all manage to get together!!

Love n hugs, 

Nat
xx


----------



## wantabump (Jan 29, 2007)

yay... a meet  
im easy 

just let me know whats decided and i will be there 
x


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

hi Nat - only just seen this post!!

I will check my diary promptly and post later today!!

Cath x


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Sounds good just let me know whats the best date  

Kat xx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Just checked my diary

Can do either day weekend 31st May/1st June and 7th June/8th June.  Dont think I will make the 21/22 or 28/29 as (if everything goes according to plan) will be having egg collection 23rd June.

Cath x


----------



## NatR (Mar 20, 2008)

Wicked! I have a bit of a confession - I can't make the 31st weekend as we're in aberystwyth for a wedding - oops!! sorry girlies  

So how about the weekend of 7th/8th? Shall we try Sat first to leave Sunday for chilling with family?

All those in favour say I!!!


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

I!! but I may have to be a bit awkward and join you girls a bit later in the afternoon - dh works until 2pm on Saturday so either I wait for him to come home and join you (as with have dd) or if we decide to meet at the Village, my dh has got to pass there to come home so can 'hand her over' and will be child free to enjoy a natter.

P.S.  how will be recognise each other, should be all wear pink carnations!!!?


----------



## wantabump (Jan 29, 2007)

I  

pink carnations sound fab!!!
bring your lil one then tiger   ruby can keep us busy   she looks a sweetie.
7th/8th sounds good to me...  lets do it!!!
x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello all, 

7th and 8th is fine for me too! 

Woo hoo


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi all,

Those dates sound good to me.

Good morning to everyone xx

Love Kat x


----------



## vella49 (Jun 25, 2007)

hi girls i woul;d of loved to meet up with you all but its my birthday on the 6th so hubby may have something planned. 

bugger would of loved to get to know you all!!

have you set a date for  7th or 8th? i might be able to make the 8th ..


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Vella - Im easy, I dont mind the 7th or the 8th.

Cath x


----------



## NatR (Mar 20, 2008)

Shall we go for the 8th then? Would that be better for you Cath, what with hubby working on Sat?  Plus Vella could be better for you too!

I don't mind either day and am not very good at making decisions!! Anybody decisive want to make this one for us - as I'll still be trying to work out which one is best on the 9th and miss the whole bleedin thing!!!!!!!


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Ok - lets go for the 8th - I dont mind where we meet but as I suggested the Village Hotel is quite central (on fabian way) unless anyone can think of somewhere else - shall we say late afternoon??

Cath x


----------



## NatR (Mar 20, 2008)

all sounds very good to me! thanks Cath!!


----------



## wantabump (Jan 29, 2007)

me too


----------



## Ali Louise (Mar 26, 2008)

I can make the 8th June if its still on Village Inn let me know times x x x x


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Ok - I think we are all in agreement are we ladies? 8th June, Village Inn Hotel, Fabian Way, shall we say about 3ish? There is a small coffee shop there and the bar (also a resaturant but think you have to book that) so we could meet in either one of those?

Cath x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

oh - this is going to be fun! 

I dont mind eating, but would prefer just a drink.... I am easy - oh er missus....


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

I agree Caz - Id prefer just to have a drink so its either the bar or coffee shop (de-caff of course!)

Cath x


----------



## NatR (Mar 20, 2008)

3pm sounds fab! Will send my hubby off for a walk with the dog for the afternoon!!!

I don't mind either, though having never been there don't know which would be best - I'm easy too Caz!!


----------



## Ali Louise (Mar 26, 2008)

Can we meet in the bar I may aswel have my last glass of red with you guys before starting this rollercoaster all over again!!! LOL!


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Ali - Sounds like a plan a glass of vin rouge maybe a good idea - but just the one he he xx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Ok bar its is although I wont be drinking   I will be starting my stimms around that time!! Not to worry, can have a glass of water instead!!!  Im sure Ill be joined by the other BFP's on here - so it looks like you two (Ali and Kat) could spell trouble!!

Cath x


----------



## wantabump (Jan 29, 2007)

ali and kathryn ........ naughty ones eh!! 
sounds great.  3pm it is and i shall sit on ali's lap and pinch her wine  
xxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi girls - just want to confirm whos going on Sunday, I think we may have a few cancellations so does anyone want to postpone until we can all get together or shall just a few of us meet?  

Cath x


----------

